
Prosthetic memory system successful in humans - molloy
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/03/180327194350.htm
======
lemonforest
This is neat to hear about. I've had episodic and reference memory issues
since my youth so it'll be nice if that's actually a thing that'll benefit
others in the same shoes. I can tell you quite assuredly that it sucks.

